# Lowering the Touareg...



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

So I am at a loss for options... Help me touareg gurus... 
Becuase VW of Canada did not offer Air suspension I cannot lower the truck the easy way...
I come from the world of slammed mk5's... (had one on bags) and I want to lower my touareg... 
I don't want to do Air Suspension although I have thought about giving bagyard a call to fab something up... but I can't justify the expense... 
KW V3's are the only coilover option i see from a regular manufacturer but for 3500 dollars... I don't track the car so all of that adjustability seems pointless...
Lowering springs are not worth it... for the inch of lowering one would get I can't justify that either...
So what should I do... is there something out there that is better that I don't know about or is available for the cayenne that could work... 
Ideally I am looking for about 3 inches of lowering if not more...








Thanks in advance!


----------



## themacnut (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: Lowering the Touareg... (yvrnycracer)*

For 3", you will have to go with the KW Coilovers. This was my dream suspension on my 2004, but never pulled the trigger because of cost. Note the KW lists the following range for lowering: "Front ranges from 1.2" to 2.9" and rear ranges from 1.2" to 2.5". 
I have had H&R and Eibachs on my 2004 with 22"s and 20"s. H&R sits lower (In the front) despite the same published lowering height of 1.3". H&R is firmer then the Eibachs. Eibachs had the least amount of lowering but most comfortable ride. There are pictures here with the various wheels and suspension springs.
http://web.mac.com/jeffwhitten....html
I have seen very few Touaregs with the KW's. Here is a recent one. Looks very nice.


----------



## sciroccojoe (Aug 9, 2002)

*Re: Lowering the Touareg... (themacnut)*

i know there is a company out there selling coils for $1200! it was a thread on here a couple months ago. I bought H&R springs and it lowered it a little and the ride is so so. I have 20's on it and it looks good but still to much wheel gap. i know ho you feel.


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

*FV-QR*

found it... http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4749052
I am just iffy about the quality...


----------



## themacnut (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (yvrnycracer)*

Springs look really small in diameter. Anybody with the Touareg KW coilovers comment if the spring size is similar? I think my R32 coilover springs are largen then those. 
Know of anyone who has these installed on a Touareg?


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

has anyone heard anything further about these coilovers?! (the cheap ones)

if i was tracking the t-reg V3's without a doubt... but they are un-necessary for this car... cayenne turbo maybe... but not a v6 TDI... 

I just don't want waste money on H&R springs and not be happy with them ha!


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

from the reading I have been doing from various forums... 

the BC coilover seems to be OK quality... probably not amazing... Similar to a K-sport... 

BC seems to be a taiwanese company... seem to have a large presence in the JDM tuning world... 

Also they are made by the same company that makes Megan coilovers who I have found out also have a t-reg/cayenne application. 

Further research coming... may decide to take the plunge and run them for the summer as they aren't that expensive!


----------

